

Referly Homepage Simplification Retrospective - dmor
http://blog.refer.ly/referly-simplification-continues-before-after

======
jayzee
I would recommend randomizing the initial condition for the images you are
showing.

Right now you say 'items being referred now' but I refresh the page and it
shows the same items sliding of the page again and again... Makes the
_activity_ on the site appear fake...

~~~
dmor
Yeah, we wanted to do something cooler. Right now it takes a snapshot of the
200 most recent products and shows them to you, based on when you first hit
the site. If you were to clear your cookies and refresh, you'd see something
different. I agree randomizing them would go a long way to make it more
believable if people do referesh

------
alabut
Oh god. Showing old versions of my designs is like showing the world my
underwear. This thing was clutter city just 6 weeks ago.

Thanks for keeping today interesting, Danielle :)

~~~
dangrossman
The current design doesn't look the same on my computer (Chrome 20) as your
screenshot. The form wraps to a second line:

<http://i.imgur.com/EjV2n.png>

------
aginn
Solid improvements.

I suggest placing a cookie in the browser to remember what link I created and
I "log" back in to my "account" with links I shared.

~~~
dmor
Thanks! We currently cookie you and remember links you created when logged out
(or not signed up) and merge them to your account when you create OR login
again. Is this what you meant, or is there another case I am not thinking of?

